
Spatial awareness- Interact nearby devices iOS14 WWDC20 - aniltaskiran
https://medium.com/@aniltaskiran/nearby-interaction-ios-14-wwdc20-e4ad9bcb3826
======
aniltaskiran
Apple has announced a new feature for iOS 14 called “Nearby Interaction” which
locate and interact with nearby devices using distance and direction. Enable
an iPhone to measure the relative position of other iPhones.

